# Record + kmttg + videoredo + pull = Stream Fail



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

So I understand that h264 and mp4 is not supported on the stream, but what am I missing with the following?

1) Record show provided via fios
2) Open TiVo app on android and have option to watch via phone - test and streams Sicily
3) Pull show via kmttg
4) Use Videoredo to cut commercials
5) Save file back into .TiVo format
6) Pull back to TiVo Roamio Pro via pytivo
7) Loads successfully with all major meta data intact (only channel number and call sign missing)
8) Attempt to stream via android = no option to stream via phone

So if the file is recorded and pushed in mpeg2 why won't it stream? I have tried ts=on enabled and either way it didn't work.

Has anyone got pushed our pulled shows to stream successfully? If the data is mpeg 2 and the meta is correct shouldn't it stream?

Thanks


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Specifically on item 6 are you really pulling it back to your TiVo or are you pushing?
Pull = initiate transfer from the TiVo itself
Push = initiate transfer from pyTivo.

A push ends up setting CCI byte to non-zero where a pull does not. So as long as you do a pull you will avoid copy protection nonsense and Android streaming will work fine. **

** I don't recall if Android lets you stream copy protected content or not. iOS does.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Definitely pulling it as all the meta data remains intact, which a push doesn't do.

Has anyone managed to get a pull to work with streaming on ios or android?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

spherular said:


> Definitely pulling it as all the meta data remains intact, which a push doesn't do.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get a pull to work with streaming on ios or android?


 Yes, just did so today with exact same flow as you, the only difference being I viewed with iOS app.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Guess I just need someone to validate that they got it to work on android.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I can definitely stream copy protected content as have done it with hbo successfully - hbo is one of the few channels on fios that is protected.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What container are you pulling .TiVo files from your Roamio Pro? I use TS container downloads and return to TiVo via pyTivo with ts=on (necessary to preserve working captions on the TiVo).


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll need to check, I use the default on kmttg.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks like I was not downloading in ts format. Will run another test and see what happens


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You're not recoding to H.264 TiVo format are you? The Stream doesn't currently support H.264 at all, no matter which container is used. You have to keep the show in MPEG-2 format for it to stream.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> You're not recoding to H.264 TiVo format are you? The Stream doesn't currently support H.264 at all, no matter which container is used. You have to keep the show in MPEG-2 format for it to stream.


No I use FiOS and everything is recorded in MPEG-2 that I'm testing - these are shows I can already view on my phone, but when exported/ads cut/imported are not showing the ability to view via the stream.

I'll be testing tonight with the TS container maintained throughout so hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI VRD has the ability to save to the TS container even if the source is not TS. The "MPEG-2 TiVo" profile saves as PS and the "MPEG-2 TiVo-TS (Roamio/Premier)" profile saves as TS. You can flop back and forth as needed.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

So I just tested and TS is not the issue. I exported a file with kmttg and then immediately pulled it back via pytivo. It won't stream. So I guess my question stands, has anyone successfully streamed something via android that was pulled onto a TiVo?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like an Android app bug then. Have you tried other files transferred to your TiVo besides .TiVo format just for completeness?


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't get anything pulled/pushed of any file type to stream. I wonder if it is just me though. Would love someone else to chime in!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wiuld start teohble shooting... First try pulling the show to the PC using TiVo Desktop or the web interface to eliminate kmttg as the problem. If you pull a show that way and repeat all other steps and it still fails to stream then you know it's not kmttg. If it does stream then you know it is kmttg. If it's not kmttg then take the same show and just transfer it back without editing in VRD. If that streams then you know VRD is the issue. If that turns out to be the case let me know and I will look into it for you. If the show still doesn't stream then it has to be an issue with the Android app and streaming transferred shows. If that's the case you'll have to wait for TiVo to fix it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Pulling a show off TiVo using TTG protocol is exact same method for any tool, be it TiVo Desktop, web interface or kmttg. So I can tell you with 100% certainty the method you use to pull a show from a TiVo has no bearing on this issue, especially as pulling with PS or TS containers has proven not to make a difference.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh I know, I just thought that would be the easiest way to eliminate kmttg as the issue. Depending on what other porcessing he has kmttg doing after the download.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Well I downloaded the TS version straight from chrome and then went to devices on the tivo and pulled it back (with no changes) - same problem (still shows no option to stream to phone)

Unless pytivo is hosting/transferring in some odd way I can't seem to work this out. It must be an Android bug/configuration variance.

I guess I can try and pull via tivo desktop and see if it makes a difference - but I doubt it.

Anyone other ideas?


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone with a working iOS configuration willing to try it on android - Amiduos is free for 30 days if you need a working Android environment

http://amiduos.com/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just tested it and it works fine for me. I downloaded a .tivo file via the webpage and then transferred it back using pyTiVo and I'm able to stream the show I transferred back to my FireHD tablet. Now the FireHD uses the phone version of the app, so I guess that could be different, but it's the only android device I have.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

That's interesting. I guess you guys need to compare software versions:
1. TiVo software version
2. Stream software version
3. Android app version


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have the newest TiVo software, whatever that is, and the Stream is built into my Roamio so I assume it's got the latest as well. The app on my FireHD says 3.0.

Edit: TiVo software is 20.4.7


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm using TiVo android app 3.0.0-799276 on TiVo 20.4.6a.rc1


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't find any specific stream info, but I'm using a Roamio pro so its built in.

I wonder if this is fixed in 20.4.7 - trying to force a download


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I tried to force an update, but it won't pull the latest version. I am registered for the release, but guess it hasn't been rolled out to me yet. Can't rule that out as the culprit


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, using iOS it works for me with both 20.4.6 software on my Premiere units and 20.4.7 on my Roamio Pro (using the Roamio Pro built in Stream whose software did not change with 20.4.7 release).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

moyekj said:


> FYI, using iOS it works for me with both 20.4.6 software on my Premiere units and 20.4.7 on my Roamio Pro (using the Roamio Pro built in Stream whose software did not change with 20.4.7 release).


Not sure why it is working on the D203's FireHD but I can't play d/l'd shows using the 3.0 app on either my Samsung Galaxy S4 or Tab Pro 12.2, both running Android 4.4.2. I _*can*_ play them using the 2.0 app. No Tivos running 2.4.7

edit: When playing using the 2.0 app, the progress bar is useless. Only a bit of green at the extreme right end.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So maybe this is fixed in 20.4.7 and that's why it works for me.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm using 4.4.2 on lg g2, but it is also rooted. I tried it out using amiduos and couldn't get it to work there either.

I sure hope 20.4.7 solves this problem.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Finally got the 20.4.7 update installed. Still no luck. I've not run a full set of tests yet, but I'm not too optimistic!

Can anyone suggest anything else?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you sure that pyTiVo isn't transcoding to H.264 when you transfer the file back? I believe that's an option.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I have ts=on set, I've also used TiVo desktop to transfer the file to be sure it wasn't pytivo.

This is so frustrating


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you want you can record a short show (manual recording for 5 minutes would be ideal) then upload the TiVo file to me here...

http://www.videoredo.net/UploadFiles.htm

Using your TiVo MAK as the ticket number. I have a way to decrypt a .tivo file, even the metadata, and I can try uploading that to my TiVo and see it if will stream to my FireHD.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I have some more information.

I cannot even mobile stream a recording transferred TiVo-to-Tivo. Transfer was from a Roamio Pro to a Roamio Basic.

RPC data acquired vie kmttg.

RPC data for original recording:


Spoiler





```
Vikings - The Dead
Recorded Thu 04/23/2015 10:00 PM on 852=HSTRYHD, Duration=67 mins, originalAirDate=2015-04-23
{
   "expectedDeletion": "2038-01-19 03:14:00",
   "contentType": "video",
   "scheduledEndTime": "2015-04-24 03:05:00",
   "type": "recording",
   "bodyId": "tsn:8400001903EAA4E",
   "subscriptionIdentifier": [{
      "subscriptionType": "seasonPass",
      "type": "subscriptionIdentifier",
      "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.202949"
   }],
   "descriptionLanguage": "English",
   "suggestionScore": 0,
   "startTime": "2015-04-24 02:00:00",
   "hdtv": true,
   "scheduledStartTime": "2015-04-24 01:58:00",
   "collectionTitle": "Vikings",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.106639932.852.cable.2015-04-24-02-00-00.3780",
   "mimeType": "video/mpg2",
   "diskPartition": "user",
   "image": [
      {
         "height": 53,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_70x53.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 70,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 67,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_89x67.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 89,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 70,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_93x70.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 93,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 75,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_100x75.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 100,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 78,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_104x78.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 104,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 89,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_119x89.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 119,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 90,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_120x90.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 120,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 104,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_139x104.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 139,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 113,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_150x113.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 150,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 125,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_167x125.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 167,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_200x150.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 200,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_267x200.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 267,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 180,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_240x180.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 240,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 270,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_360x270.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 360,
         "type": "image"
      }
   ],
   "size": 3112960,
   "internalRating": [{
      "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.4",
      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",
      "type": "internalRating"
   }],
   "quality": "best",
   "originalAirdate": "2015-04-23",
   "cc": true,
   "collectionType": "series",
   "partnerCollectionId": "EP015468900043",
   "subscriptionForCollectionIdAndChannel": [{
      "useOfferStartPadding": false,
      "type": "subscription",
      "bodyId": "",
      "useOfferEndPadding": false
   }],
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.216345527",
   "requestedEndTime": "2015-04-24 03:03:00",
   "state": "complete",
   "remindUser": false,
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.329018215",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "title": "Vikings",
   "requestedEndPadding": 120,
   "isEpisode": true,
   "drm": {
      "multiRoomView": true,
      "multiRoomStream": true,
      "cgms": "copyFreely",
      "recordingPlaybackPolicy": "allowed",
      "type": "drm",
      "tivoToGo": true,
      "mrsPlaybackPolicy": "allowed"
   },
   "recordingId": "tivo:rc.332159",
   "colorType": "color",
   "isAdult": false,
   "desiredDeletion": "2038-01-19 03:14:00",
   "episodic": true,
   "duration": 4016,
   "actualStartTime": "2015-04-24 01:57:59",
   "subtitle": "The Dead",
   "requestedStartTime": "2015-04-24 02:00:00",
   "watchedTime": 0,
   "actualEndTime": "2015-04-24 03:05:00",
   "rating": [{
      "value": "pg",
      "type": "typedTvRating"
   }],
   "tvRating": "pg",
   "channel": {
      "sourceType": "cable",
      "channelId": "tivo:ch.9",
      "stationId": "tivo:st.106639932",
      "type": "channel",
      "isReceived": true,
      "isBlocked": false,
      "isHidden": false,
      "logoIndex": 66202,
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "serviceId": "16098",
      "isDigital": true,
      "callSign": "HSTRYHD",
      "isFavorite": false,
      "name": "HSTRYHD",
      "channelNumber": "852",
      "bitrate": "7557066260480",
      "isKidZone": false
   },
   "deletionPolicy": "neverDelete",
   "transportType": "stream",
   "requestedStartPadding": 120
}
```




RPC data for transferred recording:


Spoiler





```
Vikings - The Dead
Recorded Thu 04/23/2015 10:00 PM on 852=HSTRYHD, Duration=67 mins, originalAirDate=2015-04-23
{
   "expectedDeletion": "2038-01-19 03:14:00",
   "contentType": "video",
   "scheduledEndTime": "2015-04-24 03:03:00",
   "type": "recording",
   "bodyId": "tsn:846000190304FA2",
   "subscriptionIdentifier": [{
      "subscriptionType": "singleOffer",
      "type": "subscriptionIdentifier",
      "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.109118639"
   }],
   "descriptionLanguage": "English",
   "suggestionScore": 0,
   "startTime": "2015-04-24 02:00:00",
   "hdtv": true,
   "scheduledStartTime": "2015-04-24 02:00:00",
   "collectionTitle": "Vikings",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.106639932.852.cable.2015-04-24-02-00-00.3780",
   "mimeType": "video/mpg2",
   "diskPartition": "user",
   "image": [
      {
         "height": 53,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_70x53.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 70,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 67,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_89x67.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 89,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 70,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_93x70.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 93,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 75,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_100x75.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 100,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 78,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_104x78.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 104,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 89,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_119x89.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 119,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 90,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_120x90.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 120,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 104,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_139x104.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 139,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 113,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_150x113.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 150,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 125,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_167x125.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 167,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 150,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_200x150.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 200,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 200,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_267x200.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 267,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 180,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_240x180.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 240,
         "type": "image"
      },
      {
         "height": 270,
         "imageUrl": "http://i.tivo.com/images-production/collection/345/527/216345527/showcaseBanner_360x270.jpg",
         "imageType": "showcaseBanner",
         "width": 360,
         "type": "image"
      }
   ],
   "size": 3112960,
   "internalRating": [{
      "ratingValueId": "tivo:rv.4",
      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",
      "type": "internalRating"
   }],
   "quality": "good",
   "originalAirdate": "2015-04-23",
   "cc": true,
   "collectionType": "series",
   "partnerCollectionId": "EP015468900043",
   "subscriptionForCollectionIdAndChannel": [{
      "useOfferStartPadding": false,
      "type": "subscription",
      "bodyId": "",
      "useOfferEndPadding": false
   }],
   "collectionId": "tivo:cl.216345527",
   "requestedEndTime": "2015-04-24 03:03:00",
   "state": "complete",
   "remindUser": false,
   "contentId": "tivo:ct.329018215",
   "levelOfDetail": "medium",
   "title": "Vikings",
   "requestedEndPadding": 0,
   "isEpisode": true,
   "drm": {
      "multiRoomView": true,
      "multiRoomStream": true,
      "cgms": "copyFreely",
      "recordingPlaybackPolicy": "allowed",
      "type": "drm",
      "tivoToGo": true,
      "mrsPlaybackPolicy": "allowed"
   },
   "recordingId": "tivo:rc.109118649",
   "colorType": "color",
   "isAdult": false,
   "desiredDeletion": "2015-04-26 18:51:36",
   "episodic": true,
   "duration": 4016,
   "actualStartTime": "2015-04-24 18:46:56",
   "subtitle": "The Dead",
   "requestedStartTime": "2015-04-24 02:00:00",
   "watchedTime": 0,
   "actualEndTime": "2015-04-24 18:51:36",
   "rating": [{
      "value": "pg",
      "type": "typedTvRating"
   }],
   "tvRating": "pg",
   "channel": {
      "sourceType": "cable",
      "channelId": "tivo:ch.9",
      "stationId": "tivo:st.106639932",
      "type": "channel",
      "isReceived": true,
      "isBlocked": false,
      "isHidden": false,
      "logoIndex": 66202,
      "levelOfDetail": "medium",
      "serviceId": "16098",
      "isDigital": true,
      "callSign": "HSTRYHD",
      "isFavorite": false,
      "name": "HSTRYHD",
      "channelNumber": "852",
      "bitrate": "8333989773312",
      "isKidZone": false
   },
   "deletionPolicy": "whenSpaceNeeded",
   "transportType": "mrv",
   "requestedStartPadding": 0
}
```




The only obvious differences that I think might come into play are the transportType and bitrate. The transport type difference makes sense although it shouldn't affect the ability to stream to a mobile device. The bitrate difference could explain it but then the question becomes: Why is there a difference? Also, it does not explain why I _*can*_ stream the transferred recording if I use the 2.0 version of the Android app. As previously reported, when I use the 2.0 version, it streams fine but the progress bar is messed up.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

It's still not working for me. I need to check the kmttg data and see how it differs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try using VideoReDo QuickStream Fix. Maybe the time stamps in the stream are getting screwed up. QSF should fix it.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> If you want you can record a short show (manual recording for 5 minutes would be ideal) then upload the TiVo file to me here...
> 
> http://www.videoredo.net/UploadFiles.htm
> 
> Using your TiVo MAK as the ticket number. I have a way to decrypt a .tivo file, even the metadata, and I can try uploading that to my TiVo and see it if will stream to my FireHD.


Ok, just done this with a pool master preview - 114MB for 1 minute

Thanks


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Try using VideoReDo QuickStream Fix. Maybe the time stamps in the stream are getting screwed up. QSF should fix it.


Tried this too...no change


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> I have some more information.
> 
> I cannot even mobile stream a recording transferred TiVo-to-Tivo. Transfer was from a Roamio Pro to a Roamio Basic.
> 
> ...


I did a similar comparison - other that the channel details which never seem to be copied these were the variances

Original



Spoiler





```
"subscriptionType": "seasonPass",
      "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.108574079",
   "quality": "best",
   "actualEndTime": "2015-03-28 02:01:01",
   "offerId": "tivo:of.ctd.107213909.630.cable.2015-03-28-02-00-00.60",
   "desiredDeletion": "2015-03-30 02:00:00",
      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.6",
   "actualStartTime": "2015-03-28 02:00:03",
   "duration": 56,
   "transportType": "stream",
   "expectedDeletion": "2015-04-26 04:00:00",
   "recordingId": "tivo:rc.109160739"
```




...the copy



Spoiler





```
"subscriptionType": "singleOffer",
      "subscriptionId": "tivo:sb.109268359",
   "quality": "good",
   "actualEndTime": "2015-04-25 01:16:37",

   "desiredDeletion": "2015-04-27 01:16:37",
      "ratingTypeId": "tivo:rt.2",
   "actualStartTime": "2015-04-25 01:16:31",
   "duration": 55,
   "transportType": "mrv",
   "expectedDeletion": "2015-04-29 04:00:00",
   "recordingId": "tivo:rc.109268369"
```




key differences here are lack of offerId and transport type (stream vs. mrv)

any ideas?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Just to be clear, it's not that the stream attempt fails, I never even get the option to "Watch on Tablet".

Dan,

What version of Fire OS is your FireHD running?


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I have the same problem...but I've just discovered that running the TiVo classic version on an unrooted device I can stream pulled programs.

So my conclusion is that it is the new TiVo app for android


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

spherular said:


> I have the same problem...but I've just discovered that running the TiVo classic version on an unrooted device I can stream pulled programs.
> 
> So my conclusion is that it is the new TiVo app for android


Yes, I mentioned that earlier but it doesn't explain why it is working for Dan.

Neither one of my devices is or ever has been rooted.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As I said I'm using a Kindle Fire HD, which uses the phone app not the tablet one. Maybe that matters?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> As I said I'm using a Kindle Fire HD, which uses the phone app not the tablet one. Maybe that matters?


Shouldn't. The 3.0 phone app doesn't work any better on my Samsung Galaxy S4.

I'm wondering if it is a combination of the new app and Kitkat and either you're FireHD is running an older version or they didn't implement something in Fire OS.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm using 4.4.2 and it didn't work. Which version is the fire hd running?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to wikipedia the latest FireOS is a fork of 4.4.2

The recording I used was 720p maybe that matters?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

spherular said:


> I can definitely stream copy protected content as have done it with hbo successfully - hbo is one of the few channels on fios that is protected.


I can't stream HBO or Cinemax recordings from FIOS on my Android phone.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I can't stream HBO or Cinemax recordings from FIOS on my Android phone.


Have they possibly converted those channels to h.264?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Have they possibly converted those channels to h.264?


No they are still MPEG2. I can't stream any recordings from copy protected channels on FiOS to my Android devices. WHich is HBO and Cinemax.

Besides, H.264 recordings will still give me the option to stream. It just doesn't work yet.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> I have some more information.
> 
> I cannot even mobile stream a recording transferred TiVo-to-Tivo. Transfer was from a Roamio Pro to a Roamio Basic.
> 
> ...


I just tried streaming a show from my Roamio BAsic that had been transferred from my Roamio Pro(a recording from a local station). This does not give me the option to stream either.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Have they possibly converted those channels to h.264?


OK. I just tried this again from my local network. I am able to stream HBO and Cinemax when on my home network, but if I'm outside of the home network, then it won't let me stream them.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> OK. I just tried this again from my local network. I am able to stream HBO and Cinemax when on my home network, but if I'm outside of the home network, then it won't let me stream them.


That is standard behavior. Recordings made from premium channels are usually copy protected and can't be streamed OOH.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> That is standard behavior. Recordings made from premium channels are usually copy protected and can't be streamed OOH.


Thanks. Although only HBO and Cinemax are copy protected on FiOS. Well Verizon FiOS anyway.


----------

